# I'm curious if I'm feeding my puppy right



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Since I got my baby the breeder had him on holistic health extension dry food
And holistic chicken canned. They told me to give him one table spoon of canned food and I just gave him the measurement of the dry food that was on the bag. so when I took him to the vet I thought they would tell me how much to him since he is growing. All I was told is to give him science diet food but he doesn't have any problems with his current food. I don't want to change it especially finding out they had a recall on the science diet recently. Since he seems to be acting really hungry I've been giving him half a can of the canned food which is 5.5 oz and 2/3 cup of dry he isn't too thrilled about the dry food unless I put it in his kong. So if someone know anything about this let me know if I'm feeding right because I want him to be healthy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Science Diet traditionally is not the best food - it has a lot of corn and grains which aren't the best for toy breed dogs. They have come out with a couple of lines that are better, but I would still stay away from it. Vets recommend it because they make money off of it and also because Hills which makes Science Diet (along with a couple of other companies) fund nutrition and other courses in vet school. 

I'm not familiar with the brand you're feeding. If you go to Whole Dog Journal, they have several articles on how to select a good food. As for the amount of food, what is on the label is often too much. My girls get 1/8 cup of dehydrated raw reconstituted with 1/8 cup of water twice a day. Our little ones don't need a lot. If you can easily feel ribs, the quantity is fine; if you can't, you may want to cut black on quantity. And yes, they always are hungry!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Is the amount you are feeding him once a day or twice a day. I think most of us feed twice a day. I give mine each a 1/4 measuring cup of dry with about a tbsp. of wet mixed in, twice a day. But mine are bigger, 8 and 13 lbs. And you also need to take in account ANY treats you are giving too. If you give lots of treats, for training purposes or otherwise, you should cut back on the amount of food you feed.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Mine are 5.5 and 6.5lb and eat about 1/4 cup of kibble twice a day-but it all depends on the calories in the food you are feeding. Generally-with a growing puppy I would follow the guidlines on the bag. As they get older-weight gain is more of a concern and around a year or so I start adjusting slightly-depending on how they do.

If you want to get techincal you can figure out how many calories a day are needed and figure by that-but I wouldn't calorie restrict with a puppy-personally. As far as the food goes, do you like it? Is it affordable? Do you want to change? If you like it and it's a good price range for you-and your dog is doing good, well then there you have it.

Health Extension Little Bites Dry Dog Food

It looks like an ok food to me.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I feed Sophie twice a day with 1/4 cup of food each meal time. She's about 5lbs and that's what is recommended on the bag for her size. There are some days she eats all of her food, and other days she may eat only half. I don't really worry about it. I'm a true believer in your dog won't starve themselves. I also believe they will stop when they're full. So granted that he's not over weight, if he's acting like he's more hungry one day over the next, there's no reason to not give him a little extra food. It could be a growth spurt.


----------

